# Who has a clue about the Dancing girl Ad ?



## chodu (Mar 18, 2006)

Folks,

Do any one of you recognize the Girl in the TenXtsy ads. The one that come up and starts jumping ? Who is she ?. Where do I get her Videos ?

Thanks . Any help much appreciated.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

What's TenXtsy??  Sounds like some research may be warranted. BTW, welcome to the forum!!:welcome_s


----------

